# Horse Trailer Revamp - Thoughts/Suggestions



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Google horse trailer accessories & you should find sites selling whatever you want. You've reminded me that I need a few things too.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Can help with a few:

-I believe they use liquid nail to attach the mats.

-Duct tape is the only repair I've ever seen on padding. An upholstery shop should be able to make you new ones if you go the replacement route. Personally I wouldn't bother if I had a horse that wants to chew on the padding.

-To keep the door, common one for this is a "hinge" like device. Cut a piece of 1/2" ID tubing into three pieces, weld two to the frame and the middle one to your door (all align only when the door is open). Open door, drop a pin and the door will stay put. Use pin (like aluminum) that will deform or break incase a strong wind comes up, beats the alternative of buckling your frame/door. Store the pin in the frame tubes when not in use, attach a lanyard to keep it from getting lost.


----------

